# 3RD DEGREE PRIMOS



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

Thinking about buying this Primos 3rd degree call ...pro's and con's on the raspy sound..Maybe someone's is better?
thought to maybe use it as a diversion set up and play it loud right after a expert set mad jack??any thought would be appreciated
Thanks Sh1pper








only brush the teeth you want to keep !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This one ?

http://www.amazon.com/Primos-Degree-Cottontail-Predator-Anderson/dp/B004WIU21I

I wish my friend...ahem.....AHEM...was still in the closed reed business....


----------



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

Yepper's that one
I heard it played on you tude by Anderson sounded good


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the call. I like it. It is not as raspy as the double cottontail from their Randy Anderson series calls. If you do not blow hard it is not that raspy either. This is why I like that call. If I want a little rasp I just blow a little harder.


----------

